# Glueing tool



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Spreading glue is sometimes a PITA. I use small sticks, my fingers or a brush, none of them is really good. A while ago I found this tool in the back of a drawer and decided to try it. It's a painters tool used for pressing down the joints of wallpaper. Normally these tools have a hard rubber roller but this one have a soft foam roller with a very smooth surface. It works great and is easy to clean, just rinse it in water.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Good tip Longknife. I have some 6" long, 1" dia. soft foam paint rollers in my paint kit. Now I have a new use for them. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Longknife, that's a great tip to spread glue. 

A while back, my company shared a building with a high end stair builder. They always used rollers when gluing up large laminations, claiming you can't guarantee full coverage with a couple beads of glue.

A glue rep once told me never spread with your finger, the oils in your skin can react with the glue and weaken it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Brink said:


> A glue rep once told me never spread with your finger, the oils in your skin can react with the glue and weaken it.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, something I never thought of. 

Thanks for the tip Longknife. I'm with you, that there isn't really a great way to spread glue. I may have to give this little roller a try.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

On flat glueups, a scrap, or sample piece of laminate works good.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great idea. I watched a video about making cutting boards. It was suggested to use veneer rollers like these.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=3576708291&ref=pd_sl_828tib0v9g_b

Also Rockler sells them.

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=veneer+roller&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Adillo303 said:


> Great idea. I watched a video about making cutting boards. It was suggested to use veneer rollers like these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=3576708291&ref=pd_sl_828tib0v9g_b
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use that type of roller for applying glue. If glue get into the axle the roller will be impaired to roll smoothly. The home centers sell an "adhesive" roller cover for the standard and short roller applicators. They do a nice job. They don't come apart if used with solvent based contact cement.












 







.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I will look at the home centers. Good suggestion. Thank you.

The video that I saw said to put the roller under cold water immediately after use to keep the glue from hardening till you can clean it. A roller cover would be great too. Is that cover cleanable? 

Thank You in advance

Andy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Adillo303 said:


> A roller cover would be great too. Is that cover cleanable?
> 
> Thank You in advance
> 
> Andy


I guess you could, but they are disposable just like paint rollers. It's the kind that pushes on the wire roller applicator.












 







.


----------



## Minnesota Steve (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a flexible putty knife to spread glue flat. Is that bad?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Minnesota Steve said:


> I use a flexible putty knife to spread glue flat. Is that bad?


That works, too. Also the piece of laminate, just not your finger, unless maybe if you're wearing a rubber glove.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

For edge gluing... I'm a finger guy. :yes:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a glue bottle with a roller built on top of it. Picked it up about 10 years ago at a garage sale for 50 cents or some such rediculous price...Still going strong.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I sometimes use the fake credut cards they send me in the mail. Never thought of a scrap of laminate though. They can be used in larger glue-ups where the small cards would be tedious.

Great idea!

Jeff


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Another good glue spreader is a rubber spatula the kind you use to get all of the cake mix out of the bowl. I use this when I laminate my pepper mills. When you are finished simply wash it off with water and wipe it off with a paper towel. Make sure you don't take one of your wives good ones from the kitchen drawer. You can buy a bunch for a couple of $s at Walmart.


----------



## Scubadaveojr (Apr 25, 2011)

They sell these still at the wood working store.... I have one near me in st.Louis Missouri. I think they also sell them at some craft stores... But I usually have a piece of solid surface that I use to spread glue, or acrylic that has a chemical resistance formula in it... I like the rollers and have used mine for a long time, I like the face a wide layer of even can be applied.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice find man.
Aside.
I had a dog named Pita, and we thought it was funny because of "PITA" (Pain In The Ass)


----------

